# My New Mahindra 1815 HST



## cricco

I just purchased a new Mahindra 1815 HST. I wanted to post my opinion of it here for future buyers. My family has all John Deere tractors, which makes me pretty much the black sheep. LOL! However, I'll start with the purchase price. I got the tractor with loader, a new woods scraper blade for the 3 point hitch, and a very used kubota rear mount finish mower. I paid $13,000 even for everything. I'm not sure how I did on the price, as I have nothing to compare it to. 

My initial assessment of this tractor is that it starts well, even when cold. It runs strong, and it will do it's share of work. It is quite heavy, I think the tractor without loader is like 1500 lbs. The 4 wheel drive works very well, however, when in high gear, this tractor will NOT climb hills. Low gear, I'm sure it will climb up the side of a tree. The rear 3 point hitch works well, but when it's cold I have to work the lever a few times before it will raise the hitch. Once it starts working, it's fine. This is probably just due to the cold weather. There also isn't anywhere to put things like chains etc. Maybe they make a tool box for this unit?

That's about all I have for now, as I've only put 6 hours on it. I'll try to keep everyone posted, but overall, I'm very happy with it so far.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum cricco and MANY thanks for the great follow up review of your purchase. I have heard a lot of good things about Mahindra in that they are well made and use a lot heavier castings that most of the other manufacturers. 

I guess the John Deere 2305 would be the closet approximate comparable tractor. 

Enjoy and be sure to post a few more followup reviews as you put more time on her. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## chrpmaster

I will second the welcome to the Tractor Forum.

I think that is a pretty decent price for that tractor compared to the big name manufacturers. If you are using it to mow grass I probably would have gone with a belly mower but I don't know if that was what you were using it for. I have heard lots of good reports on these tractors and I would look at them if I was in the market.

Andy


----------



## cricco

I did actually purchase the tractor for mowing grass. I have about 1 1/2 acres of lawn to mow, which I have not done yet. I also have a 200 foot driveway, which I will be plowing snow using the scraper blade. The other major use will be hauling firewood from behind the house, and perhaps adding a splitter eventually. I am actually a bit nervous about mowing grass with this tractor, as it seems a bit heavy, and I'm worried that I may tear up my lawn with it. The dealer told me that with the industrial tires, I should be OK.


----------



## cricco

*Mahindra update*

12/18/2007

We have been getting plenty of snow recently, and I had plenty of time to work the new Mahindra. I have discovered a few more pros and cons to post here.

1) I initially noticed that the 1815 does not like to climb hills in high gear. I have since noticed that once the engine reaches proper operating temperature, it seems to climb much better in high gear. Perhaps this is because I now have 20 hours on my tractor, and the engine is more broken in? Maybe the rings are seating better now that I have a few hours on the engine.

2) The 5' Woods scraper blade seems to work quite well for plowing snow. I was initially very impressed with it. However, when the snow is 2 feet deep, and very heavy, this tractor has a difficult time moving it. I may invest in some tire chains, as I believe it will help A LOT!

3) Cold weather starting can be difficult when the temp drops into the single digits. So far, my tractor has always started. However, when it is VERY cold, the engine will fire and stall a few times before it will stay running.

4) I am going to weld some angle iron on to the bucket, and attach a couple of hooks to it for lifting. The lifting capacity of this tractor is excellent! I have absolutely NO complaints about this aspect.

I'll keep posting as I learn more about my Mahindra 1815 HST.


----------



## Live Oak

You may want to look into installing a block heater. Diesel engines are a LOT happier with cold weather starts using these. 

Are you using the cold start aid (glow plugs or grid heater)?

HERE  is a good place to find chains. 

Overall it sounds like you are happy with the new machine.


----------



## Simpleprestige

One thing I have been told many times is that turf tires are actually better in the snow than ind. We know somebody who bought the exact tractor as ours ( Jd 3520) with industrial tires, and after plowing snow twice, he went and sold them back to the dealer for a pair of turf tires. We have the turf tires and couldn't be happier with their snow performance.

As far as the tractor not climbing hills well in high, High is only meant for transporting no load at high speed with no incline. I don't know if you have a mid range or not, but it is easier on the engine just to put it in a lower range.

Keep your stick on the ice


----------



## cricco

Update 5/03/2008. I had my first real "issue" with my Mahindra recently. I have been having some trouble starting the machine lately, with the ignition working intermittently. My tractor now has 40 hours on it. Sometimes, when I turn the key, nothing happens. If I press the clutch pedal a few times, it then starts. My initial guess was that it was the clutch override switch. I called the dealer, and they sent me one via mail. Well, I delayed installing it until I was using the tractor to push over a very large oak tree we were cutting. Well, as luck would have it, the tractor stalled, and would not restart. I then had to replace the override switch on the side of the road where it died. Once I got the switch replaced, the tractor still would not start. I called the dealer, and was informed that it may be the starter solenoid. He advised me to try jumping the terminals to start the unit. I was also told that I had to bring the unit to the dealer to get it fixed, or they would ship me the part. Moving this tractor is NOT an option as I have no trailer, and the dealer is 40 miles away. So, I tried to jump the terminals, and it worked. So I guess I need a solenoid. From looking at it, it does NOT look like it's very easy to get at to replace. I will call the dealer, and attempt to replace it myself. I will keep everyone updated. I still love the tractor, though I was at wits end for a day over this. I shouldn't be replacing parts with 40 hours on the machine.


----------



## cricco

Update 5/30/2008

Well, I replaced the starter, the solenoid, and the clutch overide switch. I'm still having an intermittent starting problem. Seems like a loose ground somewhere. I'm quite aggravated as the machine has 47 hours on it. Maybe I should have bought a Deere? Also, the finish mower that I got such a deal on when I purchased the tractor is a useless pice of s**t. It would be terrific if I needed a trench digger. Unfortunately, I need a mower. So, I'll have to spend another $1,500 on a finish mower. Perhaps I'll just buy a John Deere riding mower, and save myself $200.


----------



## ncg45

> _Originally posted by cricco _
> *Update 5/30/2008
> 
> Well, I replaced the starter, the solenoid, and the clutch overide switch. I'm still having an intermittent starting problem. Seems like a loose ground somewhere. I'm quite aggravated as the machine has 47 hours on it. Maybe I should have bought a Deere? Also, the finish mower that I got such a deal on when I purchased the tractor is a useless pice of s**t. It would be terrific if I needed a trench digger. Unfortunately, I need a mower. So, I'll have to spend another $1,500 on a finish mower. Perhaps I'll just buy a John Deere riding mower, and save myself $200. *


Sorry to hear about the continuing problems you're encountering with the Mahindra. I was considering this brand for my first tractor. Thank you for posting your experiences.


----------



## cricco

I have dissassembled the entire dash assembly, the starter, and the ignition. I cannot for the life of me find a loose ground wire anywhere! Can anyone suggest where I might find my intermittent starting problem???


----------



## mongoose_1

Is there a Rental store locally where you can get a trailer? With all the issues you have had and are having with only 47 hrs, renting a trailer to return it to the dealer sounds like the thing to do. 

Once there, if repairs are made under warranty, they should deliver the unit back to you free of charge.


----------



## Live Oak

Good suggestion mongoose! Electrical problems can really be a pain in the neck. 

cricco, I know you have replace a lot of components but it is starting to sound like a bad ignition switch or a relay. Can you get ahold of a wire diagram from the dealer? Maybe they could email or fax it to you? 

Hang in there, these kind of things happen to all colors of tractors, not just yours.


----------



## cricco

*PROBLEM SOLVED!!*

May 10, 2008.

I finally found my intermittent starting problem!!!!! This problem seemed like a clutch override switch from the beginning. I replaced it, and I still had the problem. I also replaced the starter and selonoid all to no avail. The other night, I began my relentless hunt for the problem, and I was able to diagnose and address it. There is a second override switch for the rear PTO. This switch was not engaging all the way, unless you push rearward on the PTO lever. I discovered that I could make some adjustments to the switch, or just push the lever back when I need to start the tractor. I'm PSYCHED! My problem is solved!! I hope this saves somebody else headaches in the future.


----------



## Live Oak

Glad to hear you got the problem whipped and thanks for posting the solution. I am sure many other will benefit from your experience.


----------



## cricco

*8/31/08 update*

Well, since I fixed my starting problem, I haven't posted. I figure I'm due for an update, so here it is....

I have been working the heck out of my 1815. I now have 70 hours on it, and I have been using it as a skidder for firewood. I have a very steep "mountain" behind the house where I have been hauling firewood from. I recall that when I first got my Mahindra, it didn't seem to have enough power in high gear to climb hills. Well, breaking in the engine seems to have cured that. I now climb the steep sections of the log roads in high gear with relative ease. I have purchased a Norwood Log Hog that I use to attach my chokers and drag logs. I have been cutting mostly birch, about 12" across, but I have pulled a few VERY large maples. With the larger stuff, I usually cut the tree into 2 or 3 pieces about 15 feet long. By "large", I mean trees that are 3 or 4 feet across. My Mahindra has not failed me yet. I will mention that with the small wheels and the industrial tires, she doesn't like any mud...AT ALL! She gets stuck real easy in the mud, and it doesn't take much mud either. I also wanted to note that I have burned 1/2 quart of oil in the first 60 hours. I am changing my oil tomorrow for the first time at 70 hours. I have also been mowing my 2 acre lawn with a finish mower, and I must say it does a very nice job. I do get some scalping with only 2 wheels, but if the ground is dry, it helps to minimize this. Well, thanks for listening folks.....until next time.


----------



## cricco

*August 2009 Update*

Well, it's been a year since my last post. My Mahindra has worked flawlessly for me. I plowed snow all winter with no problems. It was a VERY snowy winter here in Massachusetts. I have been logging firewood with my Norwood Log Hog attachment. I LOVE that thing! I have yet to cut a tree I couldn't pull with my Mahindra. I have cut some HUGE maples, and needed to limb them, and cut them into 10 foot pieces to drag them uphill. I always manage to pull them though. I now have 130 hours on my tractor. I keep it well greased. I even wax the thing on occassion! My tires are starting to show a little wear. Not bad though. I did manage to bend the upper link on my 3 point hitch while using my finish mower. I straightened it out, but it bends again when I mow. I guess I'll have to find a new one that's a bit stronger. That's about all for now. I will update a little sooner if I remember next time.


----------



## tlfrantz

*VST180D*

I have a VST180D tractor and it won't start below about 60 deg F...I pulled the starter and found the problem is the pinion gear is huge, about the same diameter of the armature---the upshot is there is no mechanical advantage of the armature over the pinion gear. Most starters have a pinion that's not much bigger than the shaft itself, resulting in a large lever arm over the pinion. 

Even if I hooked jumper batts and a charger to it, it just won't turn over so the tractor must be left in a heated garage to start.

Mine also won't go up hills in 3rd gear...engine has 26 hrs.


----------



## cricco

*June, 04 2010 UPDATE:*

Well folks, I'm back to report on my Mahindra 1815 HST. I figure, I have had this review going for over 2 years, so why stop now? My Mahindra now has 160 hours on it. I am about to do another oil change. I do them a bit more frequently than required, but I want this tractor to last me. 
We didn't have much snow this year, but I plowed what we got with no issues. I still haven't picked up the tire chains that I need. My tires do the job, as long as I stay off the ice and mud. I did manage to break my left rear flasher light. I was skidding fire wood down a steep hill, when a log swung forward and took out my flasher light. I called my dealer, and found out that this light is $40.00 . I ordered it instead from Bill's Tractor for $31.00 . I love Bill's. I have discovered a slight annoyance with my tractor to report. When I'm skidding firewood, I have to get on and off the tractor frequently. I do this wearing heavy chaps and boots, etc. So I frequently drag my boot across the rubber transmission cover. The cover comes off very easily, and I frequently have to put it back on. It does drive me a bit nuts at times. I also wish I could find a suitable tool box for my tactor. Carrying my saws and tools in the FEL bucket is a pain, and frequently results in stuff bouncing out of the bucket. Well, that's all for now folks. I am still very happy with this machine. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## cricco

Something I absolutely HATE about my Mahindra (and there isn't much I hate about it), is the location of the engine oil filter! What a pain in the @ss to change! Also, does anyone know of a cross reference for an oil filter? I'm tired of paying $16 for a cheap chinese filter for my tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Can you buy an adaptor to convert it to the canister type filters?


----------



## cricco

tractor beam said:


> Can you buy an adaptor to convert it to the canister type filters?


I'm not sure what you mean by cannister. The stock filter is a spin on type, and there's barely room for it. I don't see how I could fit any type of adapter in there. I'm open to ideas though.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I've seen adaptors from say....Napa, that fit in the spin off slot and allow you to route a hose up to another location for a canister type filter, you know, the wix style? Could be talking out my butt, but I've seen such upgrades on newer pickups before.


----------



## cricco

*January 27, 2011*

The Mahindra is still running strong! No new complaints or issues to speak of. After procrastinating for 3 years, I have finally ordered a set of V-Bar chains for my tractor. Ice and hills often result in me getting stuck when plowing snow. I have kept my tractor stored in my heated garage since new, and this has helped to keep it looking new. I change my oil regularly, and I now have 175 hours on my tractor. That's all for now.


----------



## cricco

I'm approaching 200 hours on my Mahindra now. The V-Bar chains were an excellent idea! I made it through the winter with no issues whatsoever! The only big complaint is that wimpy 3-point hitch. I keep bending the upper link. Anyone know where i can get a beefier one?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

You talking about the top adjustable link? You should be able to get one from any dealer such as John Deere for instance. Is it a cat 1 or 2 hitch?


----------



## rsmith335

My 51 Ford 8N has a leaver to control the floating of the 3 point, if I have it in the wrong position while mowing with my finish mower it will also bend the top link. Sounds like you have got things sorted out with your tractor, keep the reports coming.


----------



## JFenstemaker

I have been looking for a tractor for a while now. I was concerned that with the things I wanted to do, I would need something of a higher horsepower, but... After reading your postings I am considering maybe a little smaller one, may save some money and still get down plenty of what I want.


----------



## vanislandbc

I have the same tractor and the oil filter is a pain to get at, but I found an oil filter wrench on ebay that solved the problem.
You might be able to find one locally.

check out this link for Baldwin oil filters they have filters that fit the 1815 hst.
http://catalog.baldwinfilter.com/startoffhighwayapps.html


----------



## cricco

Time for an update. It's been a while. I now have 240 hours on my Mahindra. She hasn't seen much use lately due to a very mild winter here. Everything is still working great. The battery is now approaching 5 years old, and still going strong, though it now cranks a little slower when it's cold. The only part I have needed to replace was a rear flasher bulb. I can't seem to keep those working. Maybe because I'm touching them witth my fingers and getting skin oil on them? No big deal though. I also had a left front tire that kept going flat. A can of fix a flat was meant to be a temporary solution, but it hasn't leaked since. I'm sold on Mahindra. This is one of the best lasting, rugged, and sturdy machines I have owned. I do regret not adding the hydraulics for a few attachments I would like to get, but I'm sure I could add those any time I feel ambitious. I'm still going to say that a Mahindra is a great choice. Maybe I will post these updates until that tractor finally dies......but more likely, it will outlast me. LOL.


----------



## starkey

*Mahindra oil filter*

I have a Mahiindra 1816. I just changed the oil at 40 hours. I used a NAPA gold #1358. Good filter but pricey. $12. I agree the location is tough especially with 
a loader like I do.


----------



## cricco

It's been awhile, but I'm not letting this thread die. I have not had much snow this year. I did get divorced, but kept my tractor! Lol! My rear flasher. Light was somehow broken off this winter. Need to replace that. I just bought a Land Pride FDR1660 mower as my Kubota has fallen apart too many times now. I'm hoping the new mower isn't too much for my Mahindra. I also pulled out a Zirk fitting on my FEL while greasing it. I was able to screw a replacement right back in. One of my tire chains has broken. The clasp bent and broke off. Can this be replaced? I hope this "diary" is helping folks. I still love my tractor. No regrets.


----------



## cricco

So, as luck would have it, my Mahindra will not mow uphill with the brand new Land Pride 1660 FDR mower. The dealer is going to pick it up and swap it for a 4 foot Sitrex mower. Has anyone used one of these mowers? I've never heard of them. I paid $2000 for the gorgeous land pride, and they want $1,800 for the Sitrex. I suspect I'm over paying. Anyone?


----------



## vanislandbc

I've been using Sitrex mower for about 6 years now with no problems. It's the SM-120 model, 4ft rear discharge. Cuts the grass nicely and I have bit if a hill in my back yard and don't have any problems mowing up the hill with my 1815. I paid maybe a little less than $1800, 6 years ago but not much.


----------



## cricco

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cricco

So, yesterday I had my first mechanical problem. I was mowing a steep hill, when my tractor lost power and would not accelerate above a rough idle. I was able to get it back into the garage with some effort. The engine would sometimes run and sometimes only idle intermittently. I suspected water in fuel and removed the bowl and filter. There was some slime in the filter, and a tiny bit of water in the bowl. I drained it and replaced the filter, and added diesel conditioner to the fuel tank, and it ran the same for about 5 minutes. Then it started to run properly. It seems good now, but should I drain my fuel tank? Is this a common symptom of water in fuel? Thanks.


----------



## cricco

Is anyone even reading this any more?


----------



## AJ623max28

Yes, I'm pretty new to the form and don't know how to really work it but love to here and read from other mahindra owners. You did the same thing i would have. How many hours does she have now?


----------



## cricco

240 hours.


----------



## ErnieS

I read and enjoy your posts.
Yes water in the fuel is pretty common. that's why there is a water separator on the filter. Get in the habit of checking it an hour after adding fuel or once a month.


----------



## vanislandbc

Yes I read your posts all the time.
I have the same tractor so like to hear how yours is holding out over time. 
So far mine has had no issues in 7 years.


----------



## cricco

Just an update on the Sitrex mower. I like it. It's well built, and the Mahindra tows it up and down hills with ease. The dealer (Sirum Equipment) was great to deal with. Went out of their way to deliver on time. If you have an 1815,don't buy a 5 foot mower.


----------



## robrdavis

*Just read your "tractor diary"*

I, for one, am glad that you've posted this little "diary" and have read all of it. I'm currently considering a first tractor/mower and found your posts from a Google search. 

A buddy of mine suggested getting a Mahindra to me and mentioned the price difference between Manhinra and Deere. After a brief stop at the local JD dealer yesterday, I've come to realize that they're way out of my price range!

Reading your posts has given me a bit more confidence in Mahindra. I'll definitely keep them in mind. Keep posting, it's helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## cricco

Glad you found my "diary" useful. I intend to keep up on this, as I have since my tractor was new. I'm still happy with my purchase, and my tractor still performs perfectly. Though my red paint is starting to fade a bit, and my seat now has some tears in it. She still looks good. Glad I have helped.


----------



## DPSBrady

cricco, I feel your pain. My 2010 4025 wouldn't start, and I FINALLY found the 2nd safety feature on the rear PTO had come unplugged. The only major issue I have with mine is the very small fuel filter inside the diesel tank keeps getting clogged and the tractor loses power and pours white exhaust. I have to clean the filter about 2x a year.


----------



## DRAJJ5

My first Post will be in your thread......Thank you for your "trials and tribulations" with your tractor ownership. I found that your thread was insightful and without your information, I would not have purchased a tractor like yours. I am sure that in due time any tractor that has seen REAL service will certainly need attention due from *working *them like they should be worked. I expect that some sort of issue(s) will present itself on mine as well.....I have worked mine almost as hard as you have yours.

Been following your thread long before I went and got me one. You inadvertently helped me choose the right size - based on the info that you provided.

Kudos to you and your thread!!

don


----------



## cricco

So, an update is due. I have used my tractor quite a bit since my last post. I'm strongly considering a backhoe attachment. I've been mostly using my Mahindra for moving logs, plowing snow and grading my driveway. I did dig a small fish pond with it. No real issues to speak of. I did have to replace a hydraulic line after I crushed it on a piece of firewood. My fault. Pricey line, at $110. Easy to replace though. I did have a problem identifying the line from schematics. I also have a slow leak in my front tire, though they still seem barely worn. I use chains all winter. Maybe that helps. I'm still using the original battery. Holds a charge just fine. I have also busted off my rear flasher lights so many times that I have given up on replacing them. These shouldn't be so pricey. I also made my final loan payment last week! Woo Hoo! I own that sucker now! LOL! My sitrex mower was also a great investment. As I stated in a previous post, do NOT try a 5 foot mower deck. You won't make the hills with it. Well, that's all for now.


----------



## cricco

So, I think I must have set a record for breaking rear flasher light son my Mahindra. The good news is that instead of paying $40 each at the dealer, I found exact replacements at Tractor Supply for $9.99 each! My seat also has bad tears in it now, which hold water and soak my butt when I sit on it. This thread has sold many Mahindra tractors. Maybe if they see this, they will give me a used seat? Lol! Just one without tears. Heck, a seat COVER would be great! Anyhow.....I'm due for another oil change. I really hate that filter location. The dipstick could also be in a better place. I hate removing the side cover to check my oil. I also replaced my top link with a heavier one from Tractor Supply. Works great! Still very happy with my tractor.....and I'm still using the factory battery.


----------



## vanislandbc

*Light gaurds*

Have you looked into putting light guards around the tail lights?
Those fender lights are in a spot where they can get caught on things pretty easily.
It wouldn't be too hard to make something to put around the lights.
Maybe get some steel flat bar and bend it to fit around the lights.


----------



## monkeyboy

Hello. I am looking at a Mahindra max 25 or 28 right now to purchase and replace my old John Deere 318. When you purchase yours did they not have a Mahindra MMM to put on your tractor? how is your tractor running these days.


----------



## cricco

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. My tractor is still running great. Due for another oil change, with 300 hours on it. My seat is so badly torn that it now hurts my butt, and I must sit on a towel. The hydraulics are holding up very well, as is the engine. Some mice chewed on my intake cover, but just cosmetic damage. I do keep everything well greased, and I'm sure that helps keep her working well. The paint on my hood is fading now, and she doesn't look new any more. I have had to use WD-40 on the throttle cable, as it will sometimes get a bit sticky.


----------



## m103619

Cricco, I too have a Mahindra 1815HST. Great tractor. I bought it used in Connecticut with 138 hours two years ago. I have 6 acres in central Vermont. There is another safety start switch on my machine, I found it when I was dragging some very large red pine trees off the hill (Vermont ain't flat!) and ripped it out on some slashing. It is under the floorboard on the right side, connected to the forward/reverse hydro pedal. I run a 5' Caroni finish mower, a 4' bush hog, 4' scraper blade, 4' box blade, and modified a 6' snowplow to mount on the loader arms. I leave the scraper blade on with a couple hundred pds of weightds in winter. No problem running any of them. I use chains on turf tires in winter for my 450+/- foot driveway, which can get real icy. No problem there either. You might take another visit to Tractor Supply and look at replacement seats. Considering a block heater now, subzero mornings equal hard starting in a unheated garage. Keep up the post!


----------



## cricco

Soooo.......325 hours on my tractor now. I was just noticing that I started this thread 8 years ago! Wow! Well, the good news is that my Mahindra still runs like a top. I've had to change a few fuel filters due to condensation. My seat is a mess. It's in shreds, and my @ss is soaked from sitting on it while mowing my lawn. My steering wheel has now become tacky/sticky and leaves black residue on my hands. I really need to replace those two items, but it's about $150 for a steering wheel and $150 for a seat. Being divorced now, and with 5 kids, I can't afford those. I'm thinking I might try to find a steering wheel cover that will fit it and maybe tractor supply has a cheaper seat? I just don't know which one would fit it. My tires are all still quite good, though I do still have the slow leak in my left front. Hydraulics have not leaked a drop, and my Sitrex mower is working great! Someone asked why i didn't get a mid mount mower. Well, because they suck, I suppose. I mean, who wants to crawl around on the ground trying to get that damn thing on and off? Not me! Rear mount works great! It's a tractor, not a JD lawn mower! I also haven't broken a tail light since I discovered the TS replacements for $10. When I was paying $40, I broke em all the time! LOL! So, I'm still very happy with my Mahindra, and oh....the battery is still working just fine! Wish my Jeep battery were so good. I keep everything well greased, and my oil clean. That's the trick folks. Treat them right, and they keep on ticking. Enough for now. I have to find a steering wheel cover and a seat.


----------



## cricco

Update:
Wow. It's been like....9 years since I started this thread. That Mahindra still starts right up and runs great. Yes, I'm still using the original battery. I've started using an additive in my fuel. It seems to help with the fuel filter clogging. I think that condensation was causing algae growth in my fuel. Easily fixed with additives and a new filter. I'm still using my old seat.....what's left of it. I haven't broken a light in ages. I just keep the oil clean and all the greasy parts greasy. Not regretting my purchase one bit. I do at times wish I had purchased a bigger tractor, but this one is a work horse. I'm quite surprised at how well it has held up.


----------



## mcfarmall

Thanks for the continued update on the tractor cricco. I plan on buying a Mahindra 3550 (a little bigger than your tractor) in the future and I like the continuity of having your experiences listed in one thread. When I get mine I'm going to do the same thing. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## cricco

I bet you folks thought that I was gone forever, and this thread was dead. Wrong! I’m still here, and my old Mahindra is still running like a top! I have had to make ZERO repairs since my last post. My seat is a shredded pan, and I still haven’t replaced it. I did replace my battery last summer. My tractor still fires right up, and runs great. While fueling up one day, I somehow managed to push the filler screen into the fuel tank. It rattles around in there, and I can’t get it out. No big deal, and the tractor doesn’t seem to mind. I also broke a tire chain some time ago. Been running with one chain ever since. I need to lock the differential in order to climb icy hills now. Everything else still works great. I keep it all greased up well, and have no issues so far. Thank you all for following this thread. Until next time.....


----------



## cricco

I just spent some time on the phone, trying to solve some issues. Issue No. 1- I have finally decided to replace my seat. Unfortunately, Mahindra no longer makes a seat for the 1815 HST. 
Issue No. 2- I’m still using the original industrial tires. I need to upgrade to Ag tires. I was about to order some, but discovered that I would need to replace the tires AND wheels. My present tires are F- 20x8x10 and R- 27x12.5x15. The Ag tires are F- 6x12 and R- 9.5x16. So, it looks like I may have to consider a different tractor for working in the mud, as I’m not prepared to drop $2,000 to change tires.


----------



## Racer_X

I wish I could help. I got my 1815 in no small part because of your info. There must be a generic seat that will work. My seat is cracked in several spots, but so far tape has held it together. Please update us if you find a seat.


----------



## cricco

Hey guys. I’m still here! So, I found a new seat on Ebay. Simple replacement. Also, I replaced my battery again today. Also had to replace a positive battery terminal. My Mahindra now has about 420 hours on it. Not much, I know. Still runs great. Had a new issue pop up. My clutch pedal wasn’t disengaging the clutch. It seemed like a minor adjustment, which I did. I also added a bit of hydraulic oil, as it was slightly low. My clutch now works fine, but the pedal seems a lot softer than it used to be. Anyone had this issue? Any ideas what might cause this? That’s all for now. Until next time!


----------



## FloridaAl

cricco said:


> Something I absolutely HATE about my Mahindra (and there isn't much I hate about it), is the location of the engine oil filter! What a pain in the @ss to change! Also, does anyone know of a cross reference for an oil filter? I'm tired of paying $16 for a cheap chinese filter for my tractor.


I agree about the oil filter location. One of those issues where one wishes the engineers had to work a few months in a shop to learn what the books don't teach.


----------

